
Apple Maps thinks the Ferry Building in SF is six miles inland - alasdair_
I recently tried to meet a friend at the Ferry Building at the Embarcadero in SF. The address 
 is:<p>One San Francisco Bay Trail, San Francisco, CA 94111<p>When I texted that exact string to an iphone user, it turned it into an Apple Maps link. Tapping on the link sent her to a location more than six miles away.<p>I&#x27;d heard Apple maps had some issues but this seems ridiculous. Is this a common occurrence?
======
derekp7
I just looked this up, and with an address like "One", I'd expect it to be at
one end "San Francisco Bay Trail". But that road extends quite a bit further
in both directions.

I think the problem is because "One" is a vanity address? I know that fire
departments have been griping about vanity addresses for as long as I remember
(there was a news report about it some 30-odd years ago, that stick in my
mind).

~~~
jbg_
The problem actually seems to be that "One San Francisco Bay Trail" is not the
address of the building. Only Google Maps shows that address. So, ironically,
what the OP thinks is an Apple Maps issue may actually be a Google Maps issue.

------
knolan
Did you report the error? I’ve done this several times and they do eventually
fix it.

Not justifying the mess that Apple Maps is just offering a path forward.

------
masterjack
Where did you get that address from? Only google maps seems to think that’s
the address

~~~
ghaff
Google does think that’s the address but the Ferry Building’s own site uses
One Ferry Building.

~~~
derekp7
Ah, so it is a vanity address (at least "One Ferry Building" is a vanity
address). Here's an article from back in the 80's about the practice, and the
problems they cause: [http://www.nytimes.com/1988/05/22/realestate/how-
builders-in...](http://www.nytimes.com/1988/05/22/realestate/how-builders-
invent-vanity-addresses.html)

~~~
jbg_
Right, but the address is "One Ferry Building" which works fine on Apple Maps.
Not "One San Francisco Bay Trail", which only appears on Google Maps. So the
problem seems not to be the vanity address per se, but possibly the way that
Google has accidentally combined part of the vanity address with the "street"
that it thinks the building is on.

------
jmisavage
I literally just typed in "Ferry Building" on Apple Maps and it took me to the
correct location. Also One Ferry Building San Francisco, CA 94111 the correct
address listed on their own website took me to the right place.

------
pwinnski
As others have already said, this is completely incorrect.

I texted this exact string to myself, clicked on it, and it put me at the
ferry building. The address in question is a problem in Google Maps, _not_
Apple Maps.

